
Quick Resumes Fixes to Always Hear Back from a Recruiter - andrewstetsenko
https://cvcompiler.com/blog/facelift-your-it-resume-to-get-more-interviews/
======
howard941
Would a really great resume done up in Comic Sans be more of a turn-off than
an eye-catcher? This is not a joke question (at least that's not the intent)

~~~
ksaj
This is just my opinion, but if I met you first and your personality was such
that you could pull that off as a demonstration of wry hacker humour, (ie:
you've already convinced me that you are tres cool) I'd be all for it.

BUT, if I got the same resume out of the blue without already knowing what
kind of person you are, I'd toss it to the same pile as the other rejected
resumes without even reading it.

~~~
howard941
Hey thanks for your candor. Perhaps you've saved me from loss of a great
position? Think I'll keep it for only after a face to face with the hiring
manager that's already decided it's worth putting up with the other
aberrations that come along with the package.

~~~
ksaj
Good stuff. I think its the wrong time to be cutesy. It's much too hard to
forecast anything about who is going to read it and make the decision to
interview. I think most people would assume you aren't serious. After all, it
is "comic sans", which in french loosely means "not at all funny."

Although in the right circumstances, it could be hilarious... but you need to
be already in a position to control the lead of those circumstances.

Instead, I'd use the most current modern-looking and _serious_ font I could
find, and make it visually amazing.

